# 62 grain .223 loads?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

looking for some heavier loads for the .223.

i havent looked at the reloading mauals yet but im looking for anyones favorite loads?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sheesh, thats a tough one. Seems most guys stick to 55gr or less... 
What application are you using the bullet for?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Sheesh, thats a tough one. Seems most guys stick to 55gr or less...
> What application are you using the bullet for?


not really sure its not a common load i know but my gun has a 1:9" twist so i want to see what it shoots like compared to a 55 grain.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

If your gun has the 1:9 twist, you can shoot the Barnes 62gr TSX. Jump on their web-site for load data or call their tech support, they can definitely line you out.

I have a 1:8 twist in my AR and it will stabilize the 70gr TSX and I love shooting those suckers. Just have to make sure I don't have too many "double taps", cause it gets real expensive real quick.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

gwailow said:


> If your gun has the 1:9 twist, you can shoot the Barnes 62gr TSX. Jump on their web-site for load data or call their tech support, they can definitely line you out.
> 
> I have a 1:8 twist in my AR and it will stabilize the 70gr TSX and I love shooting those suckers. Just have to make sure I don't have too many "double taps", cause it gets real expensive real quick.


I did see those barnes and im thinking about buying some and yes they wont be for plinking they will be used when need be lol


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

flyfisher117 said:


> gwailow said:
> 
> 
> > If your gun has the 1:9 twist, you can shoot the Barnes 62gr TSX. Jump on their web-site for load data or call their tech support, they can definitely line you out.
> ...


Here's a link to the load data, should be a good starting point for you anyways.
http://www.barnesbullets.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/223RemingtonWeb.pdf


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot a Savage Police Sniper in .223 with a 1/9 twist. 26 in. barrell. I use the Hornady Vmax 60 grn. bullet. Winchester 748 Powder at 25.5 grns. Deadly on P-dogs.


----------

